# Baldur's Gate fans... what to play?



## WaylanderToo (Feb 5, 2016)

well as per the title what can fans of BG play? I loved the whole BG saga as well as Icewind Dale (and then the older Pools of Radiance D&D games back in the day) and now find myself at the point that I would like to play a couple more games but really don't know what there is out there 

I did like both the story-line and the whole isometric viewpoint of the game (1st person type games _really _don't work for me) and, given that I used to play D&D, the game-play/rules. Another thing that i enjoyed was the 'non real-time' aspect of it (ie you could pause whenever you wanted to to give instructions or similar) and most certainly that it isn't a MMO.

Given the above can anyone out there recommend any modern games to play?


----------



## Nick B (Feb 5, 2016)

I tried the android app of baldurs gate but it is way to buggy. I loved the originals on pc back in the day and would love to see something like it today (though now i only have an xbox 360 for gaming).


----------



## Chris Guillory (Feb 6, 2016)

I came across this one the other day, Divinity: Original Sin which looks to be a PC game now out for console. I only watched the promo video but the combat and co-op feature reminded me of BG.

Not sure what "dynamic turned-based combat" is, however. It looked like real time to me.


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 7, 2016)

Planescape Torment springs to mind. Not modern but still very good.

Go here: GOG.com 
There are quite a few RPGs and many are often on sale for a pittance.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Feb 10, 2016)

well the answer could be Baldur's Gate again... BioWare writer David Gaider to helm 'Baldur's Gate' series


----------



## WaylanderToo (Feb 18, 2016)

ok I've just plumped for Pillar's of Eternity - and thus far it's neigh on perfect except for a couple of niggles.... 
1st one is obviously this isn't a D&D production (though with a character called Strom Brightblade you might have an idea where their inspiration is from... ) and so I'm having difficulties relating to the HP and attributes (but to be fair that is minor).
2nd is quite a biggie but I suspect it's not the game's fault but my lappy - every so often the screen moves over to the far righ/left hand side of the screen and stays there for several minutes, at which point all you can do is so something else until it feels like playing again


----------



## Overread (Feb 18, 2016)

Pillars of Eternity is the new "Baldurs Gate" style game and just had the final of two expansions released for it so now is a prime time to get into the game It's different and some say more tricky because they've limited resting; so unlike Baldur's Gate you can't just rest to recover all spells/status between each room. Instead they've got a camping system which you can use a few times. The flipside they've introduced per-battle/encounter/rest abilities as such you've got a host of per battle abilities you can use each combat coupled with more powerful spells per rest etc...


After that there is the afore mentioned Planescape which is a classic from the BG era which also has Torment: Tides of Numenera as a spiritual successor.


----------

